# UK Angler requests advice



## Squareleg (Jul 12, 2005)

May I ask for some advice? I will be visiting the USA on business and I find that I may have a couple of days to myself in the New York area. I think that I will be staying at River Edges and Mahwah. I will have a travel rod (3 pound test curve and an ABU 5500 loaded with 10 pound line.) Is there any fishing available near to where I will be staying – if only to go and watch or meet people? Please excuse my ignorance of your Geography – but I’ve never visited the US before.

With best wishes from the UK


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Hudson River*

Squareleg, I can't help cuckle when I repeat your name. Its origin must make a great drinking story.
Anyway in response to your question, I was in the town of Nyack, NY a couple of weeks ago and noticed that the Hudson River is relatively close. Mawah, NJ is not too far either from the Hudson River. Find Route 87 and head east towards the Tappenzee Bridge (sp). You can't miss it. Some of the other guys on this board should be able to provide you with more particulars. 
good luck sqaureleg.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

those towns are in New Jersey and I'm not sure where they are but the Hudson is close you might want to ask the question on the New Jersey board


----------



## Squareleg (Jul 12, 2005)

Gentlemen - many thanks for your advice. I'll post a question on the New Jersey board, as suggested. Incidentally my webname is one I use in the UK on Neil Makellow's(Blackbeard) site (It was Neil who suggested I try Pierandsurf). It's a cricket fielding position - which I guess does sound pretty odd away from the UK!


----------



## Squareleg (Jul 12, 2005)

I have had some responses on the New Jersey board - thanks again!


----------

